# Anyone from Vancouver BC



## mini13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey!I am a 23 year old student living in Vancouver, BC. I have been hoping to find someone to meet up with who can relate to my struggles with IBS. I have had problems for the past four years and was diagnosed 2 years ago. If anyone is interested please feel free to message me!


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

hiya im not from america but i have ibs and know how hard it is to live like this, meeting ppl who has ibs , all the meds and diets dont help tried them all , hope to hear from you xx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm a 65 y.o. student at UVic, over in Victoria. If you ever come to the Island we could meet for coffee or tea and you can certainly give me a call if you need to talk. I had D for 10 straight years before finding a treatment, so I know this can be beaten. Send me a PM and we can exchange phone numbers.Mark


----------

